# Starting a new loft



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Kathy's loft begins construction tomorrow . Today we went to the hardware store and picked up materials for the flooring and foundation . Tomorrow we will start prepping for the foundation . We plan to go very slowly and do it a section at a time . It will be an 8x8x8 with the roof sloping to about 7&1/2' at the back . It will have a skylight , not sure whether we want to use a metal or a wood roof . We feel that tin will get awfully hot . The exercise or flight will be 10x10x6 . We do not fly our Modenas or Fantails , so we think that is an adequate space for bathing , sunning and a little in house flying . Metal flashing will be used to keep termites at bay and hardware , cloth will be applied underneath the floor for extra anti-critter security. Anyway she is quite excited . Pictures will be posted at intervals . A big THANK YOU to( jay3 )and (spirit wings) for some awesome ideas .


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry about the typos


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how big is the loft again?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

It will be 8x8x8 , the roof will be 8' tall at the front and it will slope to 7& 1/2 at the back .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

nice. i was planing to make one 8x8x8 too. let see how your turn out. i might get some idea from your loft =D dont mind? =D 

will come by to see your loft.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Kathy--I sloped the roof from Back to front 7&1/2 foot at the rear--6&1/2 foot at the front. That way you can watch what the birds are doing on the roof----Who is mating who--Etc.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Just something to throw out there, you might want to watch your height. I'm 6'1'' here and def would not want to try and catch a bird at 8'. It can get pretty crazy when they are flying all over trying to get away.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

your right. mhmm......

how big is your?



swagg said:


> Just something to throw out there, you might want to watch your height. I'm 6'1'' here and def would not want to try and catch a bird at 8'. It can get pretty crazy when they are flying all over trying to get away.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to have you take a look see HmoobH8wj . @ sky tx , good idea , but we won't have any out on the roof . They will also have a 10x10x6 flight .


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

@ swagg we will adjust the height then . Thanks .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

cant wait to see this loft. so i get some good idea. im not making my till summer get closer =D


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck on the new Loft


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Sunne .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will what you got done today?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a lot , had to pick up a lot of limbs after the storms passed through . Got everything unloaded , including all the great treated fencing we found sitting on the side of the road ,waiting for the trash men to pick -up . I bet we got $75 worth of GOOD scraps . Free nest box material . "One man's trash is another man's treasure" as the old saying goes .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how this loft coming?
any picture?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Howdy HmoobH8wj ,
Going to post as soon as Kathy can do it , got the floor all squared up and level and starting screwing down the ply floor . Was hoping to get a coat of white paint before 
the possibility of any bad weather , but ran out of daylight . Used 3/4 ply for the floor 
and treated wood for the under pinning with flashing on top of the cement blocks to 
stop any termites , maybe it was overkill , but better safe than having termites and mice eating through the floor at a point of contact . Used 4x4's and 2x4's


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

nice nice.

cant wait to be done and see how it look. so it can give me some
idea too.



Kathy's Loft said:


> Howdy HmoobH8wj ,
> Going to post as soon as Kathy can do it , got the floor all squared up and level and starting screwing down the ply floor . Was hoping to get a coat of white paint before
> the possibility of any bad weather , but ran out of daylight . Used 3/4 ply for the floor
> and treated wood for the under pinning with flashing on top of the cement blocks to
> stop any termites , maybe it was overkill , but better safe than having termites and mice eating through the floor at a point of contact . Used 4x4's and 2x4's


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

picture fail
if you trying to show picture


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah , i am having trouble , not tech savvy at all


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

re do it....


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Kathy's Loft said:


> yeah , i am having trouble , not tech savvy at all


Lol, I know what you mean. I found it was far easier to upload them to an account on photo bucket and then load them from there


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay , it's over in the album section . Had to minimize to 600x600 pixels . How to get it to the regular thread is another puzzle . lol I have the best and most patient wife . Thanks to her tenacity it was partially posted . She is a real sweetheart ! Using a mac is different and still learning on it .


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

@HmoobH8wj ,
I am copying one that (swagg) built . He has some really fine pictures ! Super nice job was done on it , A+ detail also . Check out his photos . It is really straight forward , not to minimize his skills , but for a novice carpenter like me it didn't look to difficult . Thanks "swagg" for posting the one you did . You must be a real asset to your club to do what you did .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will what good here today?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmoob ,
Finished screwing the ply down and did a lot of caulking , will paint floor tomorrow if weather is good , went and got 35 2x4's to start framing the walls . If we have extra that is okay because we intend to build another for a different breed . May have to go back and do a minimal amount of re-leveling . Just want it to be as level as possible . 

Kathy's Loft


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

make sure you take picture. =D

we all wanna see this loft little by little


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Kathy's Loft said:


> @HmoobH8wj ,
> I am copying one that (swagg) built . He has some really fine pictures ! Super nice job was done on it , A+ detail also . Check out his photos . It is really straight forward , not to minimize his skills , but for a novice carpenter like me it didn't look to difficult . Thanks "swagg" for posting the one you did . You must be a real asset to your club to do what you did .


Not a problem at all, I wish I would have taken a few more pics to further help everyone out. I'm just guessing here but I bet that wont be my last build And your def not insulting or minimizing my skills at all, I'll take it as a compliment. I owned my own residential construction company and built many a houses  My thoughts on building a loft are why over complicate it and add unnecessary cost  If anyone has any questions fire away......


----------

